
Dallas startup PureDiscovery has raised over $2MM - bradleyjoyce
http://launchdfw.com/startup-profiles/purediscovery/
======
houseabsolute
What kind of unit is MM? Million money?

~~~
bradleyjoyce
here's a good answer for you
[http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20061007233502AA...](http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20061007233502AAjw7W8)

